# Люмбоишиалгия справа. Сакроилеит?



## Наталья:) (25 Янв 2020)

Недели полторы-2 назад прострелило поясницу(было переохлаждение) на приеме у терапевта выписали мидокалм мовалис и мильгамму. Пару дней назад меня опять немного продуло и лс сегодня уже не стали помогать простреливало так что не возможно было ни сидеть ни стоять.
Сходила на прием к неврологу поставил люмбоишалгию справа и сакроилеит под вопросом. Назначил 90мг аркоксия омепразол и местно вольтарен пластырь. понедельник пойду делать рентген пко. Сейчас температура 37 и знобит сильно
хотелось бы получить консультацию специалиста о дальнейшей тактики лечения и на сколько вообще все запущено? Заранее спасибо.


----------



## La murr (26 Янв 2020)

@Наталья:), здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2020)

Боли в пояснице или в пояснице и ноге?
Невролог смотрел, рефлексы, чувствительность проверял? Есть нарушение.
Температура от боли в спине не бывает, если только от переживаний, да 37, считаем нормальной температурой.
Снимок делаем, чтобы убедиться что не каких либо других проблем кроме страдающего нерва, лучше конечно МРТ, но это по решению врача. Лекарства принимаем. Дем снимок.
Пока прочтите вот это:
*Что делать, при обострении боли в спине?*


Полезные советы


----------



## Наталья:) (26 Янв 2020)

Да, рефлексы проверил и чувствительность тоже, не выявил отклонений относы. Боли сами постоянно в пояснице справа, но так же временами стреляет в ногу если сяду как то не так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2020)

Если стреляет, то грыжа, но если рефлексы на месте не пережимает, а задевает.
пройдет лечимся
И про корсеты прочитайте
*Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.*


----------



## Наталья:) (26 Янв 2020)

Хорошо, спасибо вам огромное за консультацию)


----------

